# Painted rims on B-6? Rust and questions!



## jwm (Jan 5, 2010)

I just got started overhauling my 1950 B-6. I got the bike way back in 1980, and I know that the bike had been messed with when I bought it. It had chrome fenders from a Phantom, cheap pedals, no headlight, and the wrong gooseneck. It also came to me with painted S-2 rims. When I pulled the bike apart today I found that the rims were in much worse shape than I thought, and in much worse shape than the rest of the bike. Recently, I have been looking at a lot of pic's of B-6/ Autocycles/ 50's vintage Schwinns of all sorts, and I haven't seen any with painted rims. Was this an option on 1950's vintage Schwinns, or did these rims perhaps come from an older machine? The other problem is rust. (see pics).








My choices at this point seem to be:
A) clean the rust as best I can.
B) strip and re-paint.
C) find a set of chrome S-2's.

My first question is on #A. I cleaned this one small section with WD-40, and a brass brush. If I seal this surface as it is with epoxy, will that arrest the corrosion? Or do I have to keep steel wool/brushing it until I see shiny white steel?

Next question is on #C. Also awaiting overhaul is my 1955 Starlet. The Starlet has a nice set of Chrome S-2's that were on the bike when I bought it. But it has a different model Bendix than the B-6. Of course, the quick and dirty way to do this is just to swap out the rims, and not tell anyone, but, of course I want to keep the machines as original as I can. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.

JWM


----------



## pedal alley (Jan 5, 2010)

put the chrome rims on.
repaint the others when
you do the starlet.


----------

